# SSD lent au démarrage



## Nicofieu (28 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour

j'ai remplacé hier le HDD de mon macbook pro 13" 2012 par un SSD Crucial M4.

Les performances sont excellentes, évidemment, rien à voir et c'est un plaisir total au niveau des applications etc mais le démarrage de la machine est plus lent qu'avec l'ancien HDD 

En effet, la pomme n'apparait qu'au bout d'une bonne vingtaine de secondes pour un total d'environ 35 secondes.

Avec le HDD, la pomme apparaissait quasi instantanément et par la suite c'était un peu plus long pour atteindre 30 sec

Des explications selon vous ?

MErci


----------



## Arlequin (28 Septembre 2012)

hello

commence par vérifier dans les préfrences>démarrage, si le SSD est bien sélectionné comme disque de boot

Si ce n'est pas le cas, l'Os commence par chercher tout média bootable, ce qui peut prendre qques secondes de plus, effectivement

maintenant, bon, 35 secondes ...  c'est pas mortel comme "attente" je trouve


----------



## Nicofieu (28 Septembre 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> commence par vérifier dans les préfrences>démarrage, si le SSD est bien sélectionné comme disque de boot



tout simplement, merci 

je suis passé à 6 secondes


----------



## Arlequin (28 Septembre 2012)

Hébé voilà


----------



## shaikos (14 Novembre 2012)

Je me permets de ressortir ce dossier pour vous dire que ça m'a permit de résoudre mon problème !!

Alors juste, merci beaucoup 

J'avais, comme Nicofieu, le même MBP 13" 2012 avec un SSD crucial M4 ainsi que les même symptômes !! Réglé en 2 clique, j'adore !


----------



## jonson (15 Novembre 2012)

Hello! Je permet de poster sur ce fil.

J'ai les mêmes symptômes mais je n'atteint pas les 6 secondes après cette manip.

Avez-vous une idéé?

MBPc 15" 2012 2,6GHz M4 crucial 512Go


----------



## Sly54 (16 Novembre 2012)

Ca dépend bcp de ce qui est lancé au démarrage 
Beaucoup de polices, de fichiers Pref panes, d'ouverture automatique d'applications auront forcément un impact sur le temps de boot.

Alors 6 / 8 /10 s faut pas en faire un fromage. Maintenant, si ton Mac démarre en 1 minute, là il faut se poser des questions.


----------



## Mic-M4c (29 Mars 2013)

Merci Arlequin !
J'avais moi aussi la même lenteur accablante (si si...) après installation de mon SSD Crucial M4 256GB et effectivement, après avoir choisi le SSD dans le menu Préférences Système > Démarrage, le démarrage ultra-rapide est enfin là !
Je te ferais bien la bise mais je pique aujourd'hui   AHAHHAHAH !
Merci encore


----------



## nilbleu (31 Mai 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> hello
> 
> commence par vérifier dans les préfrences>démarrage, si le SSD est bien sélectionné comme disque de boot
> 
> ...



Bonjour
Dans la fenêtre démarrage des prefs je n'ai que Macintosh HD OSX 10.8.3 à cocher... est-ce normal, je ne vois pas de disque Crucial...?
J'ai installé récemment un SSD m500 480go, cloné mon DD ancien, activé le Trim passé un coup d'Onyx et il se passe bien plus d'une minute avant que la pomme n'apparaisse.
Config : Macbook pro mid 2012 15", core i7, 2,6ghz, osx 10.8.3,  SSD M500 480go.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

 j'ai installé le même SSD dans mon MBP, il apparait également comme "Macintosh HD OSX 10.8.3".

Le temps de boot (pression sur le bouton ---> fenêtre de login) est de 24 secondes.

(MBP 13" early 2011, SSD Crucial M500 480 Go).


----------



## nilbleu (31 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai installé le même SSD dans mon MBP, il apparait également comme "Macintosh HD OSX 10.8.3".
> 
> ...


 
Bonjour Renaud31 le sauveteur 

moi c'est une minute 20 en gros et quand je vois ici et là 6 secondes...
En tout cas le démarrage de mon Mac est maintenant plus long qu'avant, y'a pas mort d'homme mais bon.. par contre une fois démarré ça va vraiment à 100 à l'heure.


EDIT:

J'ai débranché tous les ports usb, eternet, écran annexe, hub, clé souris sans fil Logitech, Eye TV, et le démarrage est devenu très rapide
J'ai rebranché un à un chaque périphérique avec chaque fois redémarrage et ne trouve pas le suspect.


----------



## SEB92400 (20 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
suis intéressé par cette discussion, j'ai un MAC MINI early 2009, 4 G RAM sur lequel je viens de remplacer le Disque dur par un SSD CRUCIAL M 500  240 GIGA., SNOW LEOPARD
tout va bien sauf le temps de boot (pression sur le bouton ---> fenêtre de login) qui est de 40 secondes.
il semble que cela soit trop long  avec un SSD.
NB : j'ai bien indiqué dans  Préférence système, disque, démarrage le SD comme disque de BOOT.

2 remarques :
a) j'ai cloné mon disque dur sur le SSD avec SUPER DUPER, et non installé SNOW LEOPARD directement sur le SSD, une personne pense que c'est la raison de la relative lenteur au démarrage, et me conseille donc de réinstaller SNOW LEOPARD sur le SSD (mais j'ignore si cela marchera ou si devrai racheter le DVD)
b) J'ai sur mon système, installé ISTAT MENU (bonne appli pour voir de nombreux paramètres de fonctionnement des MAC, températures etc...), mais elle se lance à l'ouverture et je ne trouve pas comment faire en sorte qu'elle ne s'ouvre pas au démarrage amis à la demande, ceci pour voir si cette appli ne retarderait pas le boot du démarrage.

Qu'en pense les uns et les autres ?

Crdt


----------

